
Joe Rogan #1470 – Elon Musk 7th May 2020 [video] - 21stio
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcYjXbSJBN8
======
tren-hard
my pro-tip for watching JRE, set playback speed to 1.25x at least. Both of
them talk really slow.

